# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μωρό γατάκι ψάχνει σπίτι

## Pidgey

Ένα μωρό γατάκι μαύρο με λευκό ψάχνει για ένα σπιτάκι. Φωτογραφίες του θα ανεβάσω αύριο. Τα πρώτα του εμβόλια τα αναλαμβάνω εγώ.
Όποιος επιθυμεί να βοηθήσει με αναρτήσεις κλπ θα ήταν πολύ σημαντικό στην προσπάθεια αυτή.

Ηράκλειο Κρήτης

----------


## Pidgey

Είναι πολύ φιλικό, χαδιαρικο και ήσυχο. Τρώει ξηρά τροφή και πάει στην άμμο του. Είναι ανάγκη να βρεθεί σπίτι.

----------


## jk21

Κουκλακι ! ευχομαι να βρει σπιτι !  

Koινοποιησα το θεμα σε τρεις ομαδες του facebook ( του ΠΟΚ δηλαδη του τοπικου συλλογου για πουλια , της ΛΟΧ στα Χανιά και μιας αλλης ομαδας ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ) .Ευχομαι καποιος να ενδιαφερθει 


* Αν γνωριζει καποιος την αντιστοιχη ομαδα του Ρεθυμνου να με ενημερωσει ή να το κοινοποιησει εκεινος

----------


## Pidgey

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ. Δημήτρη για τη βοήθεια. Να είστε καλά.

Λόγω διαφόρων προβλημάτων είναι μεγάλη ανάγκη να βρει ένα σπιτάκι και αγάπη.

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι η δυναμη του facebook αυτη τη φορα να φανει χρησιμη και να μην ειναι η βαση παραπληροφορησης για το χομπυ μας οπως σε πολλες αλλες περιπτωσεις ...

Αυτη τη στιγμη βλεπουν το θεμα 10 ατομα




> *Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα*_(10 Εμφάνιση)_






που δεν νομιζω να ειναι λιγοτερα απο τα μελη μας (συνδεδεμενα ) που θα το δουνε μεχρι και αυριο ....

----------

